# Stuffed Peppers



## tacfolder (Oct 29, 2005)

One of the items I smoked yesterday was stuffed peppers.  I didn't use jalapeno.  Instead, I used some Anaheim and Big Jim that I grow.  I used cream cheese, colby and jack cheese, onions, peppers, a little celery, and went crazy and added some crab.  They looked and smelled wonderful.  

They were tasty, but there were several left.  Instead of trying to heat them up today, I decided to chop them up and make a spread of them.

Great idea!! 8) 

They tasted great on Ritz crackers (and like Emeril says, they would have been good on a car bumper). :mrgreen: 

Just thought I would pass that idea on.  I will do it again.

 8)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 29, 2005)

Tacfolder,
     Thanks for the idea. I'm surprised you had any of the peppers left over but the old Ritz cracker trick works just about every time. 

Bill


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2005)

That does sound delish.  I be happy with the bowl of spread and a SPOON. :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 31, 2005)

"IF" I have peppers leftover next time I'll have to try that spread idea...thanks!


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 2, 2005)

I like smoking poblano's, cut the long way, and fill them up with cheeses and bacon and stuff.

Kids call them pepper boats.

Good stuff


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hiya Tacfolder,
 That is a neat idea! I never thought to use 'em as a cracker spread. That sounds like it may be a good way to use some of my extra habaneros and other really hot peppers! The cream cheese and cracker should temper the heat a bit and make for a tasty appitizer. Thanks for the idea! 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------

